# Is there still a lottery?



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I have not seen any threads for January and I just want to make sure I'm paying my obligation.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

January 26th.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24497 (stated in the last post)

From what I recall, it's always the last Sat. of the month.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> January 26th.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24497 (stated in the last post)
> 
> From what I recall, it's always the last Sat. of the month.


Correctamundo.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Ahhh, fr some insane reason thought pool one was in week 1, 2 in week two etc lol.


----------

